# my P is doing wierd things



## ferociousfish (Jul 16, 2003)

my P is doing sumthin wierd...... i dont know how serious it is because he looks very healthy but every once in a while he swims around leaned over on his side... not all the way horizontally but leaned over to where it i very obvious that he is leaning. should this be taken seriously or just leave it alone???


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

i've seen that happen before but i think its just because their in powerhead current. hopefully. (this is only in one spot between the PH current and Filter siphon tube.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

all my P's seem to tilt while swimming once in a while. I think its normal but doesnt appear normal.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

this can be an indication of bad water quality


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> this can be an indication of bad water quality


 or a retarded piranha


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

I was told that its a sign of stress...any new changes to the tank etc.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

I had the same problem as you with my p going sideways then tail up towrds the top and mine never wanted to eat anything for a little over a month. My amnonia levels were sky high finally got that under control and now he is doing just fine.

There were even a couple of time he was upside down. If you just got him recently give him some time to adjust i thought mine was going to die. Then all the sudden it seems like he just snap out of it and became normal for a couple of min.

Just have patience and keep an eye on the water and he will be fine. Mine still leans over a little bit but otherwise he is healthy now


----------

